# Rides in Atlanta area?



## jama (Mar 24, 2004)

My wife and I are possibly relocating to the Atlanta area. We're wondering what the quality of the road riding is in the area? Are we going to be afraid for our lives if we're not in a large group? 

We're currently in Madison, WI where the riding is quite stellar. Low traffic volume, very curtious drivers, and many, many rural roads.


----------



## SpecialTater (Mar 17, 2003)

jama said:


> My wife and I are possibly relocating to the Atlanta area. We're wondering what the quality of the road riding is in the area? Are we going to be afraid for our lives if we're not in a large group?
> 
> We're currently in Madison, WI where the riding is quite stellar. Low traffic volume, very curtious drivers, and many, many rural roads.


I moved from Atlanta to Memphis recently and can comment. It will be nothing like Madison, but it does have a pretty good roadie scene like any major metro area.

I usually recommend http://www.southeasterncycling.com . Trish, the site owner, posts here a lot. There's another good site called bikesbl.org that's a good resource.

Tour de Georgia in April, good mountain riding an hour or so north and great riding in North Carolina is not too far away.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Welcome to Atlanta....your worst traffic nightmare! Don't worry. Everyone gets used to riding it. Depending on what kind of group rides you are looking for and what part of town you will be living in, I can recommend soem. As Tater said, check out www.southeasterncycling.com and www.bikebl.org. Give me a little more info, and I can give you info. on specific rides. Feel free to email me at sttarlte at hotmail dot com 
-Sadle, publisher of Southeastern Cycling dot com


----------



## Unicoi98 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Ride on the edge*

Take courage friend! 20 years of riding in Atl, both commuting and rec, have left me none-the-worst for wear n tear but ultimately desensitived to cars passing with only inches (or less) to spare. Some how, motorists seem to think the closer they can pass the better. But, as long as you stick to non-artierial roads, with the exception of Peachtree (the main drag thru town and a cycling favorite) you should be alright. I do a regular 20 thru town without hardly a single 4-lane. And, if the thought of reaching out and touching some-car is less than appealing, northwest of here is a rail trail with almost 60 miles on its way to hooking up with another trail in Alabama http://www.pathfoundation.org/trails/sc.cfm


----------

